# What needs to be on a tag?



## nimo05 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey,

What exactly needs to be on a tag in order for it to be legally carried by a clothing store etc...?!

this is what I think correct me if im wrong?

Example:
100% cotton
Machine Wash Warm
Tumble Dry 
Do Not Bleach
Made in USA

Thank You!!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Here you go:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t20405.html


----------



## nimo05 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank You!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

